# Mavericks Hall of Fame Discussion Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I figured we could use such a thread since the stickied thread should be reserved for the entries only. Let's discuss about our HoF here and make some proposals for new candiates like xray suggested in the stickied thread.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The problem is that... only old people would remember enough of the mavs to nominate.

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The problem is that... only old people would remember enough of the mavs to nominate.
> 
> :biggrin:


That's not necessarily a bad thing; when I was young, athletes were bigger than life - and so I thought more highly of them. Today's players may have more exposure than earlier eras, but some were every bit their equal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:laugh: @ that picture


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> :laugh: @ that picture


"You may posterize me, but you'll pay!!" :clap2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you want to nominate anyone else than Aguirre ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Do you want to nominate anyone else than Aguirre ?


Off the top of my head, these should belong:

Dirk (in)

Aguirre (in?)

Blackman (in)

Motta 

Nelson (in)

Cuban (Carter's ownership was marred by apathy, Cuban is more of a gun slinger) 

Perkins (his greatest games were against Akeem Olajuwon - classics)

Donaldson perhaps (by far, the best center in Mavs history) 

Harper perhaps (Harper played in 1199 regular season games in his career, ranking him 21st in NBA history (as of the 2004-5 NBA season). He retired having the 11th most steals and the 17th most assists in NBA history, and is widely regarded with the dubious distinction as being one of the best players to never make it to the All-Star game.)

It says a lot about this franchise that we have to reach for enough players to field a team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good list, it is just a matter of how many we want to introduce this time, we also need some more feedback from other posters.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ninja votes:

*Players*
Dirk - No Brainer
Blackman - No Brainer
Aguirre - No Brainer

*Coaches/Owners*
Nelson 
Cuban
Motta 

*Mavs Posters*
edwardcyh - Even though he is old as dirt, he always kept the forum in tip-top shape and brought hot sports opinions into every conversation. Then he got mad and turned in his Mod Wings.

_Key Contributions_
Starter of multiple "insertyourfavoriteplayer"-Wagons over the years.
Gave us the very first Mavs OT forum.
Starter of the legendary Movie Shot game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Mavs Posters*
> edwardcyh - Even though he is old as dirt, he always kept the forum in tip-top shape and brought hot sports opinions into every conversation. Then he got mad and turned in his Mod Wings.
> 
> _Key Contributions_
> ...


Awwwww.... shucks.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your still really really old.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your still really really old.


Not as old as xray....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Not as old as xray....


C'mon, I still think like a kid (or is that mad cow?...)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> _Key Contributions_
> Starter of multiple "insertyourfavoriteplayer"-Wagons over the years.
> Gave us the very first Mavs OT forum.
> Starter of the legendary Movie Shot game.
> *Best thread hijacker ever.*


Fixed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Fixed.


Did you watch the cowboys game last Sunday?

Did you know what they are playing on Saturday night this week? It's going to be one of those NFL Network games, so you better get your sopcast ready.... 

Oh yeah, don't forget the popcorn.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's going to be one of those NFL Network games, so you better get your sopcast ready....


27 for us local home boys. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> 27 for us local home boys. :clap:


Are the commentators different? NFL Network's commentators stink.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW...

I am still waiting for the answer to:

http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-off-topic-forum/364701-ntb-v24.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

See? Hijacking a thread is an ART....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You have to talk about many interesting subjects.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AND... you have to post OFTEN.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now... back to the regularly scheduled programming.

The Hall of Fame Discussion


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Back on topic: What do you think of Harper? 

Harper had 11 1/2 years with the Mavs, was 2nd team All-NBA Defense twice, and is the all time Mavs leader in assists and steals (he led the team in steals every season from '83-'94, and in assists every year from '87-'93).

A fan favorite for a lot of years.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Back on topic: What do you think of Harper?
> 
> Harper had 11 1/2 years with the Mavs, was 2nd team All-NBA Defense twice, and is the all time Mavs leader in assists and steals (he led the team in steals every season from '83-'94, and in assists every year from '87-'93).
> 
> A fan favorite for a lot of years.


+1

He's a pretty good commentator too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Everybody has a chance to nominate someone until the end of the year. After the evaluation of the candidates every poster on this board will get two votes, the Mav affiliates with the most votes will be introducted into our Hall of Fame as soon as the voting is over. Does anyone want to raise objections ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you think there's a minimum tenure?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't put any restrictions on it unless someone feels that way.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If we don't have any nominees, we can't introduce them into our Hall of Fame :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I nominate Tractor Traylor. Without Traylor, we wouldn't have gone out to get the big German.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------

